# Tracking Fundamentals



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Hi :-D

Would folks say the training basics for tracking (say articles for eg.) are the same for all breeds of dog?

Or to be more specific, GSD and a Bloodhound.

Would be really interested to hear folks views and thoughts, but particularly from folks who have maybe trained both.

Thanks


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

The basic premise is the same, but adjustments for breed/personality/drive (whatever) type are always something to think about.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Thanks

A couple of bloodhound folks over here have suggested they are different to train in tracking I would have thought and hoped the basics would be much the same.

There aren't a lot of them in the UK so info on them can be quite scarce on the ground as are training clubs/venues in my area. I suppose what I'm getting at is if I turned up with a gsd and bloodhound in tow where the trainers have no hound experience, have we as much chance/potential for success with the methods used for gsds? I suppose a lot will depend on the trainer.

I probably should have posted this in the tracking forum, if it's possible could the mods please move it there.

Thanks


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Maggie all dogs track to some degree. What they use and how they do it is very different. Even the footstep tracking is different than air scenting for LE purposes. Some pack track, **** hunters....convict hunters. But for sport prposes shift the queston to the track pack! But enjoy...


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Many thanks!

On second thoughts mods, maybe just leave this post here after all!

Just been down in the tracking thread reading about amazing bloodhounds :-k


----------

